# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku do ta kaloni mbremjen e Vitit te Ri ?

## Deni_Boy

Edhe pak dite na kane ngelur nga mbremja e nderrimit te viteve
Dhe cdo kush e ka percaktuar tashme se ku do ta kaloje kete nate.
Une do e kaloj ne shtepi pastaj Party me shoqnin..


Po juve ?

----------


## loneeagle

Ne shtepi, jam e teper e lodhur duke e festuar jashte plus qe ketu koha eshte tmerr!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ne fillim po mendoja te shkoja diku si pshm disney apo seaworld...ama me femi te vegjel sikur sta mban byca...mund te semuren, mund mos te jen rehat, mund te ankohen etje etje..so thash me mire ne shtepi deri sa te rriten edhe njecike

----------


## EuroStar1

Vallai kete radhe do e kaloj ne ndonje lokal te shtrejte. Nuk e kisha ndermend te dilja ne lokale, sepse kam 7 vjet pa pune,  por pasi mora shperblimin e pensionit te momes prej 2000 lekesh qe i kishte dhene bamirsi Berisha e ndava mendjen ta festoj ne ndonje restorant

----------


## Station

> Vallai kete radhe do e kaloj ne ndonje lokal te shtrejte. Nuk e kisha ndermend te dilja ne lokale, sepse kam 7 vjet pa pune,  por pasi mora shperblimin e pensionit te momes prej 2000 lekesh qe i kishte dhene bamirsi Berisha e ndava mendjen ta festoj ne ndonje restorant


Hahahahahahahaa shko shko se një kruajtse dhëmbësh do ta japin me aq lekë. :ngerdheshje: 

P.s.  Do ti që ma shtire edhe mua në mëndje ktë punën e lokalit shtrenjtë??

Edhe Nëna ime e mori atë bamirësinë e Berishës, .......po që s'më vajti mëndja më parë mua?? :i ngrysur:

----------


## goldian

a ka ndonje qe e kalon ne forum ketu me mua

----------


## drague

> Hahahahahahahaa shko shko se një kruajtse dhëmbësh do ta japin me aq lekë.
> 
> P.s.  Do ti që ma shtire edhe mua në mëndje ktë punën e lokalit shtrenjtë??
> 
> Edhe Nëna ime e mori atë bamirësinë e Berishës, .......po që s'më vajti mëndja më parë mua??


FERKOJE QENIN TE HAN DOREN 
mosmirnjohes :pa dhembe:

----------


## EuroStar1

> FERKOJE QENIN TE HAN DOREN 
> mosmirnjohes


More ai qeni qe thua ti nuk i ha as m.utin qeverise jo me doren

----------


## mia@

Une, jashte atdheut me siguri.

----------


## Prudence

Shpi dhe une.Per krishtlindje leviza, por sdo ta bej me.Te gjithe neper shpia.xhang xhing.
Ketu ne shqipo mbytesh nga duhani.

----------


## Kreksi

Vitin  2012  e  kam pritur në banes (ne emigrantet  te  PA  shtëpi qe  jemi i themi banes)... e këtë  here  do ta pres  minutin e parë të 13-tes para kulles  së Ajfelit, do i shikoj se  si zbrazen fishekzjarret aty dhe do kthehem në banes... pastaj gjumë.. e  Juve te  gjithêve anêtar te nderuar, Gëzuar  viti Ri 2013, shêndet  mbi te  gjitha e  shumê suksese ! Kalofshi njê  mbrëmje  të  bukur,  shêndet !

----------


## EuroStar1

> Vitin  2012  e  kam pritur në banes (ne emigrantet  te  PA  shtëpi qe  jemi i themi banes)... e këtë  here  do ta pres  minutin e parë të 13-tes para kulles  së Ajfelit, do i shikoj se  si zbrazen fishekzjarret aty dhe do kthehem në banes... pastaj gjumë.. e  Juve te  gjithêve anêtar te nderuar, Gëzuar  viti Ri 2013, shêndet  mbi te  gjitha e  shumê suksese ! Kalofshi njê  mbrëmje  të  bukur,  shêndet !


Shume bukur e kishin organizuar me fishekzjarre perpara kulles Kreksi

Edhe ne u munduam ta presim si Parisi. Bashkit ne Shqiperi kishin organizuar nje atmosfere te pabesueshme me gjurmlenes te cilet fluturonin nga te gjitha anat e Shqiperise  tek tuk edhe me ndonje TNT duke krijuar nje peisazh te bukur. 12.7-shin kete radhe nuk e kishin vene ne atmosferen melodioze sepse jemi ne krize dhe kushtojne shume gjurmlensit e tije.

Kjo gje i sherbeu edhe te papuneve diten e neserme per mbledhjen e skrapit

----------


## Kreksi

te  theme te drejten EuroStar, mezi arrijta para kulles  2 minutate fundit te  12-tes...binte shi...plotë njerez, asgjë nuk kam parë, disa  fishek-zjarre at  ketu  dhe asgje tjeter,  levizje te  njerzve  me shampanje ne dor..."Bon ane bon Sante" sante...   sante ....po iu thojsha, sonte do ta  kallim....lol !  ika   rreth ores  dy...asgjê s'ndryshoi as  qe  do ndryshoje, po, ngritje çmimesh...vetem ketu eshet interesi  i kapitalizmit...edhe keet vit  duhet  shternguar  rrypin, duhet hapur  vrima te  reja  per katramen....po  shkojmi kahê ligshtimi...

----------

